# Does Anyone Else Have Tics?



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

No, not the nasty little bugs. The repetitive, sometimes painful movements and sounds associated with Tourette's Syndrome. I currently have 20 tics, and have had them for just about 10 months. I was wondering if anybody else has the same issues, and if so, had some tips and tricks for dealing with them. Thanks!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bump??


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Tourettes!  

I have so many tics I can't count! They change location and intensity frequently. Currently:

My motor tics include jerking my head to the right, flailing my arms, kicking, stomping, punching/elbowing people, scratching myself (usually on the arms/wrists), blinking, grimacing...

Vocal tics include teeth chattering, purring, barking, meowing, howling, saying "bird", saying "olecranal," hissing, panting...

At least it keeps life interesting. I've had Tourettes since 4th grade. I'm 18 now. It's steadily gotten worse over the years, peaking at it's current level of distracting severity and rising. 

How old are you, out of curiosity? 

As far as dealing with them... Call me when you find a way. I'm good at changing mine. I can make myself do less distracting/painful movements, but I can't make my tics quiet down. The medication is simply not worth it.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I'm 16. The tics were not as bad when i was younger, i didn't even realize that they were tics until recently. They have gotten baad as of late. I have one where i punch myself in the chest, turn my head, shake my head slow or fast, clap, chomp, nose-scrunch, move my finger, scowl, a series of deep breaths and a few other ones. I have phonic ones where i say 'HOW!', make a sharp inhale of air that makes a bark- like sound happen, a 'hmm' sound, sniff, say biscuit, a few words that aren't forum friendly, and i also get random hit of the moment ones that come and go as they please. The sharp intake of breath resulting in the bark-like sound and the chest punching really hurts.


----------

